# صور مفزعة لشهداء أقباط ،، للكبار فقط ..



## Molka Molkan (9 أكتوبر 2011)

​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا

الى متى يا رب تنسانى


----------



## النهيسى (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مش عارف أقول أيه أو أكتب أيه
يارب يارب يارب​


----------



## جيلان (9 أكتوبر 2011)

يا يسوع


----------



## Thunder Coptic (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*يارب ارحم*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*ليه ساكت يايسوع​​*


----------



## عبير الورد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا

ياملك السلام اعطينا سلامك


----------



## My Rock (9 أكتوبر 2011)

رحمتك يا رب..


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*دمهم بيصرخ قدامك يا يسوع ​*


----------



## grges monir (9 أكتوبر 2011)

هنقول اية يعنى فى اللى حصل دة غير
صمت لتتكلم انت يارب


----------



## سامح روماني2 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

يا بختكم هتشوفو المسيح


----------



## fredyyy (9 أكتوبر 2011)

رؤيا يوحنا 6 : 10 ، 11

وَصَرَخُوا بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلِينَ
 «حَتَّى مَتَى أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ الْقُدُّوسُ وَالْحَقُّ، 
لاَ تَقْضِي *وَتَنْتَقِمُ لِدِمَائِنَا* مِنَ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟» 
 فَأُعْطُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ ثِيَاباً بِيضاً، وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ أَنْ يَسْتَرِيحُوا زَمَاناً يَسِيراً أَيْضاً 
حَتَّى *يَكْمَـلَ الْعَبِيـدُ رُفَقَاؤُهُـمْ،* وَإِخْوَتُهُـمْ أَيْضـاً، *الْعَتِيـدُونَ أَنْ يُقْتَـلُوا* مِثْلَهُـمْ.


رومية 12 : 19 

*لاَ تَنْتَقِمُوا* 
لأَنْفُسِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ 
بَلْ أَعْطُوا مَكَاناً لِلْغَضَبِ 
لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ *لِيَ النَّقْمَةُ* أَنَا *أُجَازِي* يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. 


.​


----------



## ملحد حر (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*حسبي العقل ونعم الوكيل على من كان السبب*


----------



## zezza (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*سامحنى على ضعف ايمانى يا رب
بس لحد امتى ... لحد امتى تشوف دم ولادك من غير ما تجازى و تنتقم ؟؟!!
هنتعامل بمحبة بس لازم انت تتصرف و تاخد بحقنا *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*مالناش  غيرك يااااااارب​*


----------



## happy angel (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*طوباكم بجد  دول شهدا ودمهم ان كان رخيص هنا فهو غالى جدا جدا عند رب المجد*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*لا تخافوا من الي يقتلون الجسد بل خافوا من الذي يقدر ان يهلك النفس و الجسد في جهنم ​*
*قادر يأخد بطارك و يهلك من اهلك جسدك فقط
مع المسيح ذلك افضل جداً
ربنا بنصرنا و يظهر لنا و لهم مجدة العظيم و يصبر اهلة​*


----------



## Toni_Thaer (10 أكتوبر 2011)

يا رب ارحمهن وصبر اهلن 

يارب دخيلك احمي شعبك


----------



## كرستينا كركر (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*حراااااااااااااااام ليييييييييييييييييه كدا​​* *هما معندهم قلب ولا دول جبابره​​* *ربنا يهدهم ويخرب بيوتهم امين​​*


----------



## staregypt (10 أكتوبر 2011)

يارب ارحمنا
يارب ارحمنا
​


----------



## rana1981 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

يا رب ارحم


----------



## Twin (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربنا يرحمكم ..... وينيح نفوسكم في فردوس النعيم*
*إذكرونا أمام عرش النعمة*​


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (10 أكتوبر 2011)

ارحمنا يارب اله الجميع  
وكما اظهرت لهم فينا قداستك             هكذا اظهر لنا فيهم عظمتك
دعهم يعرفون كما عرفنا نحن                ان لا اله الا انت يارب هشم رؤوس قادة الاعداء                      اولئك القائلون (لايوجد غيرنا) يارب ارحم الشعب الذي تسمى باسمك


----------



## شميران (10 أكتوبر 2011)

اووووووووووووووووووووف ياااارب احمينا يارب صبر اهاليهم ياااااااااااااااارب لاتتركنا يااااارب


----------



## MAJI (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الحكومة لاتستطيع ان تحمي الاقباط لا في كنائسهم ولا بيوتهم ولا في الشارع بل هي والسلفيين المجرمين على الاقباط 
لكن ايماننا بان الهنا موجود وسيتصرف وسيرون عمله عاجلا
ربنا يرحم الشهداء ويصبر ذويهم


----------



## AdmanTios (10 أكتوبر 2011)

البقية


----------



## AdmanTios (10 أكتوبر 2011)

بعض من هذه الصور تم إلتقاطُها من داخل المستشفي القبطي بالقاهرة


----------



## AdmanTios (10 أكتوبر 2011)

بقدر الألام و الأحزان و الأوجاع ................. لن ينسي التاريخ ما حدث لنا مساء 9 / 10 / 2011


----------



## Bent el Massih (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا رب ارحم اولادك 
*


----------



## noraa (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون


----------



## BITAR (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رحمتك يا رب
*​


----------



## man4truth (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*أبطال الأيمان
لم يهابوا الشيطان المحمدى
بل أشهروا فى وجهه صليب المخلص
خرجوا بكل شجاعة يرفعون راية الخلاص فى وجه قوات الظلمه
لم يهابوا الموت ولم يرتاعوا من وجوه الشيطان
طالبوا بحقوقهم فنالوا اكليل الشهادة على اسم المسيح وربحوا الملكوت والحياة الأبديه
الموت بكرامة 
خير من المعيشة فى الذل والخوف والهوان
هم اختاروا النصيب الأعظم
ربنا يرحمهم
أذكرونا أمام عرش النعمه​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*مع المسيح ذاك أفضل جدا
*​


----------



## هالة الحب (10 أكتوبر 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا
> 
> الى متى يا رب تنسانى


 ربنا لا ينسى ابدا ولكنه يختبرنا يا اخى ارجع الى ايمانك فالله لا ينسى


----------



## zama (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*الصور مش ظاهرة ولا في فيديوهات !!

لوسمحت أتصرف ..
*


----------



## حمورابي (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*هذه هي تصرفات " الجيش المصري " الذي برهن انهُ اجبن واحقر وادنى جيش في الشرق الادنى والعالم . . *
*لا يخجل من نفسهِ ان يطلق رصاصات حية في متظاهرين سلميين . *
*ويقوم بإخضار بلطجية مرتزقة لكي يقمعوا المظاهرة . *

*العار والغزي " للجيش المصري " الجبان . *


----------



## داود 2010 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

انشاء اللة نشوف 70 مليون نسمة فيكمى يا مصر ميتين ابشع من هذة الميتات


----------

